# Danionella Translucida or Dracula?



## Kayleyface (Feb 22, 2013)

I've been looking for the opportunity to acquire either of these species for a good long time and somehow managed to stumble on the chance to acquire either.

I currently have an empty 5 gallon cycling, but can't decide on which species.

Has anyone kept either of these species? Would you recommend one over the other? Or, should I just give in and start two new nano tanks (I already have 4)?

Any anecdotes with these fish very welcome, thanks!


----------

